# TPF Darkroom Snobs Print Exchange Part 2



## KevinR

Hello All,
  Welcome to the TPF Darkroom Snobs Print Exchange Round 2.

This print exchange is open to anybody doing hand made prints in their, as I like to call it "the batcave" or darkroom. This can be B&W or for those brave souls attempting it, Color. 

I am going to keep it open until June 15. Thats will give you one month to decide. Hopefully we can get around 10-12 participents.

Then we will have an as yet to be determined amount of time to complete the project.

This is going to be 1 print that you feel represents your style or just one of your favorites. I have made up an information list that I will email you, so that we all can get the pertinent information on that print. Hopefully, this will give people some incite on equipment, papers, supplies, and techniques used and hopefully lead to some discussion on this.

Hope to hear from all darkroom snobs.
And if a Mod would so kindly set me up with a sticky, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks Kevin


----------



## oriecat

I'm in. 8)


----------



## KevinR

Great.

Looking for Terri, Dirt, and Trog


----------



## terri

Hyah Ah am, sugah.....    :mrgreen:   

In!


----------



## KevinR

:cheer:


----------



## luis.martins

I'm in!


----------



## tr0gd0o0r

I'm watching this thread but haven't quite decided as of yet.  Since I realized I don't have any paper at the moment and don't know how much time i'll be having.  But as the date gets closer  I may jump on in (the main variable for me is how many people join)


----------



## santino

if orie and terri is in, then I'm in too  ...//// !!!


----------



## KevinR

So we have already a total of 5

Possible 6.

Just a note to trog, I just ran some tests of the Arista II from Freestyle. This is now made by Kentmere. Very nice stuff. Very similiar to the Oriental I have been using. Good quality, for a good price.


----------



## terri

santino said:
			
		

> if orie and terri is in, then I'm in too  ...//// !!!


Check it, Orie....we have drawing power!   :cheer:


----------



## oriecat

Rock on.  8)


----------



## DIRT

Im in for sure,  Ill have some new 4x5 stuff too.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r

> Just a note to trog, I just ran some tests of the Arista II from Freestyle. This is now made by Kentmere. Very nice stuff. Very similiar to the Oriental I have been using. Good quality, for a good price.



Thanks for the tip.  I'll check it out.  Hopefully my local store will have it.  They're great people and I like giving them my business


----------



## KevinR

> Im in for sure, Ill have some new 4x5 stuff too.



Can't wait to see them. Good to have you aboard.


----------



## darin3200

I'll get in on this


----------



## KevinR

Okay, a list of players so far:

1. KevinR
2. Oriecat
3. Terri
4. luis.martins
5. Santino
6. Dirt
7. Darin3200

Shaping up pretty nicely


----------



## oriecat

Sorry guys, but I think I'm gonna back out.  I have a ton of personal work/printing I need to get caught up on and I am really need to concentrate all summer to achieve some goals I am setting.

Have fun!


----------



## KevinR

Not a problem. I totally understand. I'm working on 15-20 shot theme portfolio for the summer myself. Hope to get this looked at seriously. But I have a little more time on my hands then most right now.

Always welcome if things change.

Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## terri

oriecat said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, but I think I'm gonna back out.  I have a ton of personal work/printing I need to get caught up on and I am really need to concentrate all summer to achieve some goals I am setting.
> 
> Have fun!


:sniff:   We'll definitely miss your stuff.   Hope you get caught up, though, I totally understand!


----------



## Mumfandc

I've never done a print exchange online, though I'm very interested in this. I do lithography/etching print exchanges at my college, so I guess this would be fun.

I just purchased a box of Fujiflex paper at Adorama the other day, and all I can say is that it's the most amazing paper I've looked at, touched, and worked with so far. I would love to use it for this... so count me in


----------



## KevinR

Very cool. Wouldn't mind seeing a lith print in person. Welcome aboard.

1. KevinR
2. Terri
3. luis.martins
4. Santino
5. Dirt
6. Darin3200
7. Mumfandc


----------



## Mumfandc

KevinR said:
			
		

> Very cool. Wouldn't mind seeing a lith print in person. Welcome aboard.



oh, I don't know how to do photographic lith prints...only conventional lithographic prints that are hand drawn on plates, etched, inked, and roller pressed.

Anyways, my semester is finally over, now I can go back to taking pictures. For this print exchange, I'm gunna do some color prints probably for you. I've finally gotten the hang of controlling temperatures and working in total darkness. yay.


----------



## KevinR

That's cool. Just misread. 

Still, welcome aboard. Glad to see someone doing color. That's furthur than I would take my darkroom.


----------



## OOID

This sounds like a lot of fun but I am a total noob here and dont know how this works. Are we sending eachother pictures or somethin? I know the whole deal about the printing it yourself and I am all for it, but I need details.


----------



## KevinR

What we will do is send to me, then I will re-sort the photos and send them out. So along with the package of however many photos, you'll send the money to cover postage. Usually not more than $4.


----------



## KevinR

Or, If you want to participate, we can get together to exchange your prints.

I didn't even notice that your here in the Detroit area. We could meet up at someplace like the Starbucks in West Dearborn or something. Save you a few bucks in shipping.


----------



## OOID

wow, I just noticed that too, I'm in. I will be printing all this week and when I have something worth while and recent I will notify you and we will meet up.
Actually I live in Farmington Hills but no one knows where that is, except for you maybee.


----------



## KevinR

Yeah, I know where it is. I live in Garden City. We could find something a little more local for you. This is open till the 15th of this month, and then we will put a deadline for photos probably another month, month and a half. so don't try to rush anything, you'll have plenty of time.


----------



## terri

OOID said:
			
		

> wow, I just noticed that too, I'm in. I will be printing all this week and when I have something worth while and recent I will notify you and we will meet up.
> *Actually I live in Farmington Hills but no one knows where that is, except for you maybee*.


  I know where it is.   And Dearborn, too.   I grew up in West Bloomfield, and lived for a short time in Royal Oak before heading South.    :mrgreen:   My mom still lives in Royal Oak.


----------



## KevinR

Nice. We Michiganders have to stick together. Only state you can point out where your from, on a body part. Well, I guess except Florida. :mrgreen:


----------



## terri

KevinR said:
			
		

> Nice. We Michiganders have to stick together. *Only state you can point out where your from, on a body part. Well, I guess except Florida. * :mrgreen:


If I knew what you meant by that crack, I'd say: _I_ couldn't do that.  :mrgreen:   Except I'm sure I don't know what you mean.   :bigangel:


----------



## KevinR

I'm shocked and appa..........oh yeah. That is what I said :bigangel:


----------



## terri

KevinR said:
			
		

> I'm shocked and appa..........oh yeah. That is what I said :bigangel:


    Someone, please, say something serious....this thread is going straight down the tubes.....  :thumbup:


----------



## KevinR

Um, they found out who the real deepthroat is. :blushing: 

is that serious enough?


----------



## terri

KevinR said:
			
		

> Um, they found out who the real deepthroat is. :blushing:
> 
> is that serious enough?


That's extremely serious.    :meh: 

As long as no one is seeing fireworks.    :mrgreen: 



(oh, damn.....!)


----------



## OOID

KevinR said:
			
		

> Um, they found out who the real deepthroat is. :blushing:
> 
> is that serious enough?



Deepthroat? That is not serious, its lude and profane.:x (LOL)


----------



## KevinR

Newest line-up:

1. KevinR
2. Terri
3. luis.martins
4. Santino
5. Dirt
6. Darin3200
7. Mumfandc
8. OOID

Looking good so far.


----------



## santino

unfortunately gotta back out too, gotta prepare for art college exams. sorry.


----------



## KevinR

Not a problem. Good luck with the exams.


----------



## KevinR

Two more days to jump in if your interested.


----------



## KevinR

Okay, the exchange is now closed. We have seven participants.

1. KevinR
2. Terri
3. luis.martins
4. Dirt
5. Darin3200
6. Mumfandc
7. OOID

I will be posting more info and sending out PM's as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## KevinR

Okay,
  As far as time, I would like to see what everybody thinks. My original plan was to have the prints sent to me by August 1. I was also thinking that we could make that August 31. What do we think?

With your print, it would be nice to have some of the following information. I have this info as a word doc. So if you want this to just print out, I will put my email in the PM, so let me know.

Photographer
Photo Tiltle
Photo Equip
Film Type
Exposure(film)
Enlarger
Enlarging Lens
Exposure(print)
Filtration
Paper Type
Developer
Dev Time
Fixer
Fix Time
Toner
Wash Time

If I have missed anything, let me know. I'm hoping that this information can be used by some of us as either comparisons or a learning tool.


----------



## KevinR

I have had 3 replies and all have said 8/1 is good for them to have the prints sent by. I will wait for a couple more replies and see if it's unanimus.


----------



## KevinR

Still waiting to hear from luis.martins and OOID. But it is looking like 8/1 is going to be the send by date.


----------



## luis.martins

Hello everyone,

Sorry I've been away for a few weeks, I've just moved home and been realy busy at work.... A few questions:

1. Are we sending contact sheets as in the previous echange?
1. What print sizes are we looking for?

Luis


----------



## KevinR

Hello,
  No contact sheets. Just a bit of information to accompany the print. I have a word doc or just take the list from an earlier post.

I guess I would like 8x10's, but if you can't that's okay.


----------



## KevinR

Okay,
  Let's go ahead and set the date August 31. You can send them at anytime. I will sort them as they arrive. I haven't heard from OOID. He does live in the area, so I don't think the deadline will be a problem for him?.

We'll send out 6 prints and one sheet with the information that I requested. Fill in as much as you can. No big deal if you don't know it all. Again the info is:

Photographer
Photo Tiltle
Photo Equip
Film Type
Film Developer
Exposure(film)
Enlarger
Enlarging Lens
Exposure(print)
Filtration
Paper Type
Developer
Dev Time
Fixer
Fix Time
Toner
Wash Time

Cool. Now I guess I've got some work to do.


----------



## luis.martins

Hello Kevin,

8x10" prints are ok with me, and I think it's a good size por the print exhange, not too large and not too small.

Maybe the info about the film developer would be of interest for some people and/or relevant for some photos.

Luis


----------



## KevinR

I forgot that one. Thanks


----------



## darin3200

Yeah! I finished all the prints  :thumbup: and should be shipping them out media mail (so cheap) tomorrow


----------



## DIRT

sorry for laggin on this but my prints are all done and toned and ready to ship out.  I will ship them asap.


----------



## DIRT

Shipped.


----------



## KevinR

Got them this weekend. Everything is in pretty good shape.


----------



## terri

We still have till 8/31, though, right?

signed,

the slacker 
:mrgreen:


----------



## KevinR

It's still the 31st. I said they could be sent anytime.


----------



## terri

KevinR said:
			
		

> It's still the 31st. I said they could be sent anytime.


 Groovy. And since I've already managed to delete your address, too, expect to hear from me when I'm really and truly ready to go. :blushing:


----------



## Mumfandc

Almost done with my prints.!

I did color Fujiflex 8x10 prints. I actually did two prints so far for each participant, because I thought the two images worked together. 

But I'm thinking of doing a third one from an older negative I took, it also goes along well with the others, IMO..!


----------



## darin3200

Mumfandc said:
			
		

> Almost done with my prints.!
> 
> I did color Fujiflex 8x10 prints. I actually did two prints so far for each participant, because I thought the two images worked together.
> 
> But I'm thinking of doing a third one from an older negative I took, it also goes along well with the others, IMO..!


Hurry up you slacker....   
Oh, wait, you're doing two color prints for everyone.
Take your time


----------



## terri

Mumfandc said:
			
		

> Almost done with my prints.!
> 
> I did color Fujiflex 8x10 prints. I actually did two prints so far for each participant, because I thought the two images worked together.
> 
> But I'm thinking of doing a third one from an older negative I took, it also goes along well with the others, IMO..!


 Always an overachiever in every group....


----------



## terri

Spent time in the darkroom today, and finished my prints! :cheer: I'll get them out this week.

Kev, I'm gonna pm you for your address. You do remember I accidentally deleted it long ago, right? :mrgreen:


----------



## KevinR

PM sent.


----------



## terri

KevinR said:
			
		

> PM sent.


 Yeah, you rock. :mrgreen:


----------



## terri

Okay, I'm done. List and all. :cheer: Hopefully I'll get to the post office tomorrow.


----------



## Mumfandc

Ok, I'll be shipping my prints out today.

And I did two prints (and no 3rd one, like I was thinking about doing...my RA-4 chemicals went kaputt!).

Am I the last one?? Hope not!


----------



## terri

> Am I the last one?? Hope not!


 Nope, mine are still sitting in a neat stack waiting for someone to pay attention to them. :mrgreen: 

I never left the house on Saturday or Sunday; it was fabulous. :thumbup:


----------



## DIRT

terri said:
			
		

> Nope, mine are still sitting in a neat stack waiting for someone to pay attention to them. :mrgreen:
> 
> I never left the house on Saturday or Sunday; it was fabulous. :thumbup:




Damn terri,  isnt it a privilage to be a world class couch potato?  I now have 2 daughters to battle with but I can remember what sleep was like.....ooohh those were the days.


----------



## terri

DIRT said:
			
		

> Damn terri, isnt it a privilage to be a world class couch potato? I now have 2 daughters to battle with but I can remember what sleep was like.....ooohh those were the days.


 I watch my teenager to remember what it's like to be a couch potato these days......  

For your information, Mr. Man, I was printing and toning this weekend! :mrgreen: That's why I ignored my other stuff....

So, you know, nyahhhh. :greenpbl:


----------



## KevinR

Okay everybody. I almost have evrybodies images. The people I am missing are:

luis.martins and OOID, but he lives about 15 minutes from me, so I will email him and see whats up.

It is a nice colletion of shots so far.

Actually, I still haven't received Terri's, but I'm not worried about that one.


----------



## terri

> Actually, I still haven't received Terri's, but I'm not worried about that one.


 I don't know whether to be flattered or offended by that. :mrgreen: 

Actually, they went out Saturday. Tomorrow, maybe? 

This is always the fun part. Sit back and wait for the goodies!


----------



## DIRT

I will be waiting impatiently.


----------



## darin3200

As will I


----------



## KevinR

Still haven't heard from our no-shows. I am going to get the photos together and if there is no word I will send at the beginning of next week. And since I did an extra print and Mumfandc :thumbup:  did an extra print, you'll be getting the 7 new prints.


----------



## terri

KevinR said:
			
		

> Still haven't heard from our no-shows. I am going to get the photos together and if there is no word I will send at the beginning of next week. And since I did an extra print and Mumfandc :thumbup: did an extra print, you'll be getting the 7 new prints.


 You DID get mine, right?? :shock:


----------



## KevinR

I got them on Friday I think.


----------



## KevinR

I never got a reply from the missing people, so I will be packing them up and shipping on Wed or Thurs.

Thanks everyone for the participation. wish there could be more to send.


----------



## KevinR

The packages have been sent. :cheer: 

You will be getting your extra prints back. I sent them priority so some may have it by Sat. most likely Mon though. I will refrain from making comments on the prints till everybody has theirs, since i have been able to study them for awhile. :mrgreen: 

Thanks everybody for participating.


----------



## terri

Dig it. Goodies in the mail. :thumbup:


----------



## darin3200

Yeah! :thumbup: Michigan isn't *that* far, maybe I'll get them tomorrow 
Thanks for putting this whole thing together KevinR

EDIT: OK, so I checked a map, and michigan is *that* far away


----------



## terri

Mine have arrived. :cheer:


----------



## Mumfandc

Just opened my package of prints...and after looking at them, now I wish I did some B&W prints instead. They all really look great!

And thanks for the spec sheets, cuz now I'm going to be doing some paper shopping soon...


----------



## darin3200

I got mine today as well. Wow, they all look amazing!


----------



## DIRT

Yeah,  they are Great all!  I love em and it was a good exchange.  Thanks kevin for putting it on.


----------



## terri

Has everyone gotten them, then? :thumbup: 

I wanted to say Great work! to everyone.  And of course a big thank you to Kevin for organizing this. It was fun!


----------



## Mumfandc

I'm actually looking at the prints, and I'm kind of thinking I shouldn't have done color prints! The B&W just looks more elegant.

Terri, I really love the small print from the Holga. I have a Holga that's been broken and sitting on my shelf for about 2 years. I'm planning on getting a new one now!


----------



## terri

Mumfandc said:
			
		

> I'm actually looking at the prints, and I'm kind of thinking I shouldn't have done color prints! The B&W just looks more elegant.
> 
> Terri, I really love the small print from the Holga. I have a Holga that's been broken and sitting on my shelf for about 2 years. I'm planning on getting a new one now!


 Why, thank you!  They're not expensive to replace, those Holgas. Keep the black tape handy for the back, and you're in business!  

And I _loved_ seeing your color print!! :thumbup: Are you kidding?? You did a great job!


----------



## darin3200

Mumfandc said:
			
		

> I'm actually looking at the prints, and I'm kind of thinking I shouldn't have done color prints! The B&W just looks more elegant.


I really like your color prints! They are so vibrant  :thumbup: 
You're pretty brave to do color print developing


----------



## KevinR

It was my pleasure everyone.

I surprised and happy everyone got there's so fast. USPS came through.


----------



## Mumfandc

terri said:
			
		

> Why, thank you!  They're not expensive to replace, those Holgas. Keep the black tape handy for the back, and you're in business!
> 
> And I _loved_ seeing your color print!! :thumbup: Are you kidding?? You did a great job!



Ha thanx you guys. I just stocked up on a lot of B&W materials. I figured I'll give color a break. 

I'm ready for the next exchange whenever...!


----------



## KevinR

Alright guys, lets get some feedback and discussion on the prints. Even a little critique if you want.

I was surprised and intrigued with Mumfandc's color shots. the pastel look was interesting. From a distance they even look a little hand colored.

Darin's shot was cool with the softness of it, but I felt it needed a little more contrast. I understand that it's maybe kind of hard with the printing length, but it might be a good candidate to try split grade printing.

For terri's, my wife wants me to get a Holga now. She loved the look of it.

Dirt's shot is very cool. I'm wondering if this also a good candidate for split grade printing. I have not done this much, but its a thought.

Mine, the cactus was not dark enough. I looked at one I did about 4 months before and realized how much darker I had printed that one. I was pretty pleased with the steel shot. I always second guess myself on the contrast of that one. Sometimes I like it with more contrast and sometimes not.


----------



## terri

I would agree with Kevin's remarks, overall.  

Getting color shots on a print exchange was very cool. I thought they were beautifully done and I agree, from a distance have a nifty watercolor feel. 

I really like Darin's composition - good shot. But it was a little flat when I looked at it under better light. Maybe 15% increase in contrast? Not much at all. 

I liked Dirt's image very much. Kevin your idea sounds interesting! 

I suppose you _could_ have given maybe 10-15% more time, Kevin.....but I thought it was effective the way you printed it.  

I suffer from "dry down" dumbness. If anything I think I print about 10% too dark sometimes. I may have done it again with this print, but being a Holga image with the vignetting I might have snuck it by. What do you guys think? I kept notes, so 10% lighter, maybe? Contrast okay? Or okay as is?


----------



## KevinR

> I kept notes, so 10% lighter, maybe? Contrast okay? Or okay as is?


I tend to like images a little on the dark side so it was right on for me.

In termsof cactus shot, I thought it would dry down darker. Everbody says they dry down darker. Well I'm here to tell it "it ain't always so."


----------



## terri

KevinR said:
			
		

> I tend to like images a little on the dark side so it was right on for me.
> 
> In termsof cactus shot, I thought it would dry down darker. Everbody says they dry down darker. Well I'm here to tell it "it ain't always so."


 I've always been told to count on about a 10% darkening with drydown. I just appear to have "10% block". Plus, it definitely varies from paper to paper - usually seems to go darker for me. :x


----------



## JamesD

So, when is Round 3?


----------



## terri

JamesD said:
			
		

> So, when is Round 3?


 Not sure. Start a new thread if you'd like, to see what the interest level might be.


----------

